# Ten Gallon Terrarium give away



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have a ten gallon terrarium layin around and im

never gonna use it so im gonna give it away ( *sorry but

i dont want to ship so its a so cal you pick it up deal*). all

you have to do is write up a profile on what you want

to keep in it. post your profile in the reptile and bugs

forum area for peer review and ill put together a

poll so we can vote on the best one to see who wins it.

i'll take entries till september 30th, remeber only southern

california people cause im not gonna ship it :rasp:

it is the tank only with the screen top, the foot print is

20" L
12"H
10 1/4" W

any questions just post em


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Got any pics of this bad boy? hehe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

no picture sorry guys,

its just a little ol ten gallon tank, black trim with the screen

cover for the top, empty, no decor nothing, has one chip

at one of the corners but hey, its free









i'll give this one more week and then i'm changing the rules


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

why would you change the rules.?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

C.D. said:


> why would you change the rules.?
> [snapback]1173220[/snapback]​


cause i havent had any intrest in it yet

and my changes might make it move faster


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

ooohhh...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> C.D. said:
> 
> 
> > why would you change the rules.?
> ...


Well other then my Ps all i have is my snake. And there is no way in hell she wll fit in that thing!


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

frick thatd be great but im in calgary canada


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

allright, i suppose noone wants it so

the rules have changed, this first one to

write a profile on what they would like to

keep in it will get if for free, just come and

get it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

now i expect something of some quality

i wont take it if its just thrown together


----------

